# fbcondecor/initramfs not working

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

I just tried to set up a splash theme and the initramfs doesn't seem to work.

- Uvesafb working, 1024x768-32 :

- Got initramfs/initrd support, with /usr/share/v86d/initramfs as a source file

- Have "Support for frame buffer devices" enabled, and "Userspace VESA VGA graphics support"

- Have "Framebuffer Console support", and "Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations"

- Rebuilt klibc

- Have splashutils installed, with fbcondecor USE flag enabled.

Generated fbsplash :

```

splash_geninitramfs -a /boot/fbsplash-initrd -r 1024x768 -v natural_gentoo

```

Kernel line :

```

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.27-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda7 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-initrd

```

And finally :

```
rc-update add fbcondecor default
```

I get the splash at the middle of the boot (surely when fbcondecor starts ?), so the initrd does nothing ?

I can't find any error message in dmesg. Any clue ? 

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## avx

I'm not 100% sure, that the following is causing the problem, but you may try  :Smile: 

1. "console=tty1" IIRC, this has to be written in uppercase, so try with "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

2. try adding "quiet" to the kernel-line

----------

## jeanfrancis

Thanks for the suggestions, but it still not works  :Sad: .

The fbsplash documentation says to use console=tty1, but both seem to do the same thing.

Any other suggestions ?

----------

## mario88

Same here.

In my opinion the fbsplash-initrd isn't working because the uvesa driver already has one.

Could that be right?

----------

## zoe

hi everyone,i have done the same steps as jeanfrancis and when it tries to start the frmabuffer i get this error from dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uvesafb: (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. , M26-P, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS, VBE v3.0
> 
> uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ae68
> ...

 

can anyone understand why is this happening?

my grub looks like that

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60 vga=792,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768/ /img.cpio.gz
> ...

 

i also did this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc-update add fbcondecor boot
> 
> 

 

if you need more info plz tell me,i really need some help here to understand what is going on

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *zoe wrote:*   

> hi everyone,i have done the same steps as jeanfrancis and when it tries to start the frmabuffer i get this error from dmesg
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> uvesafb: (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. , M26-P, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS, VBE v3.0
> ...

 

Your grub entry is wrong, check out mine for an example. You can't use video=uvesafb and vga=792 at the same time...  :Smile: 

----------

## zoe

you are right,i've already changed that and still doesn't work..

----------

## jeanfrancis

Verify that you followed the guide properly. You should only have uvesafb as a framebuffer driver in your kernel and remove any other (vesafb, etc)

----------

## zoe

in my menuconfig i only have this enabled:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers
> 
> <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support
> ...

 

so it's not the problem,but i can't find any solution

----------

## jeanfrancis

Please post your grub.conf, and verify that you enabled the Console display driver support in Device Drivers->Graphic support. (you need everything but the two last, compiled in-kernel).

----------

## zoe

hi

following one or two guides for configuring my kernel in order to make it work i have this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                  
> ...

 

My grub looks like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For booting GNU/Linux
> 
> title  GNU/Linux
> ...

 

so you think i must change all of them as built in,in the console display driver section and not use the two last options (Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations and Select compiled-in fonts )?

thanks for your time

----------

## jeanfrancis

I meant console rotation and select compiled-in fonts. You have already all what you need compiled in-kernel... I don't know what's going on, I'll take a deeper look tomorrow, I have to go for now. Cheers !

----------

## zoe

ok,thanks,if you have time plz post me back

bye

----------

## jeanfrancis

Could you try to remove the @60 of the grub line ?

Do you have v86d installed, and did you recompile klibc after enabling uvesafb in the kernel ?

----------

## zoe

i'll try to remove it.yes i did everything as it should be.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.9  USE="-debug -x86emu" 0 kB
> ...

 

and yes i recompiled the klibc after uvesafb activation.i'll try what you suggest and post back(should i delete consolefont from boot level?maybe is not relevant but i just though it  :Smile:  )

----------

## zoe

I tried it but i still have the same problem!

----------

